# Mi aiutate per favore?



## Old Sad (2 Marzo 2009)

Ciao a tutti,
volevo parlare con voi per sapere se avete mai avuto a che fare con una persona che soffre di gamofobia, ovvero che ha paura del matrimonio.
Parlo però a livello patologico, non del solito non volersi sposare che è tanto comune in giro, ma dell'ansia che colpisce queste persone e che si presenta anche attraverso manifestazioni fisiche (sudorazione, rossore del volto). 
Grazie e a presto!


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> volevo parlare con voi per sapere se avete mai avuto a che fare con una persona che soffre di gamofobia, ovvero che ha paura del matrimonio.
> Parlo però a livello patologico, non del solito non volersi sposare che è tanto comune in giro, ma dell'ansia che colpisce queste persone e che si presenta anche attraverso manifestazioni fisiche (sudorazione, rossore del volto).
> Grazie e a presto!


Mi hai fatto ricordare di questo splendido film

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRY-y0B4MDU


Pero' poi alla fine  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsrgeVt8Sa0


PS c'e' pure il baby peloso se sbircia


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> volevo parlare con voi per sapere se avete mai avuto a che fare con una persona che soffre di gamofobia, ovvero che ha paura del matrimonio.
> Parlo però a livello patologico, non del solito non volersi sposare che è tanto comune in giro, ma dell'ansia che colpisce queste persone e che si presenta anche attraverso manifestazioni fisiche (sudorazione, rossore del volto).
> Grazie e a presto!


Ciao, non posso aiutarti perché non ho mai conosciuto persone con questo problema. Ma credo che derivi da traumi che si curano facilmente con una terapia breve.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

non conosco nessuno afflitto da tale disturbo
ma nn credo sia una cosa cosi grave


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> volevo parlare con voi per sapere se avete mai avuto a che fare con una persona che soffre di gamofobia, ovvero che ha paura del matrimonio.
> Parlo però a livello patologico, non del solito non volersi sposare che è tanto comune in giro, ma dell'ansia che colpisce queste persone e che si presenta anche attraverso manifestazioni fisiche (sudorazione, rossore del volto).
> Grazie e a presto!



Ciao Sad bello rileggerti!
C'è un libro in inglese che ne parla diffusamente "Men who can't love", lo trovi su Amazon, è famosissimo.


----------



## Old Sad (3 Marzo 2009)

*Grazie Marì'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto ricordare di questo splendido film
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRY-y0B4MDU
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Sad (3 Marzo 2009)

*Si Giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> Ciao, non posso aiutarti perché non ho mai conosciuto persone con questo problema. Ma credo che derivi da traumi che si curano facilmente con una terapia breve.


ci vorrebbe una terapia: peccato che la persona in oggetto non ci pensi minimamente non avendo capito che probabilmente è qualcosa che deriva dal modello genitoriale vissuto. Bacio e grazie!


----------



## Old Sad (3 Marzo 2009)

*Dipende Alexantro...*



Alexantro ha detto:


> non conosco nessuno afflitto da tale disturbo
> ma nn credo sia una cosa cosi grave


se ci hai a che fare personalmente non è facile da gestire!


----------



## Old Sad (3 Marzo 2009)

*Grazie Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Sad bello rileggerti!
> C'è un libro in inglese che ne parla diffusamente "Men who can't love", lo trovi su Amazon, è famosissimo.


 
io vi leggo spesso invece e intervengo poco per motivi di tempo a disposizione. Ti ringrazio per il titolo: vedo di procurarmelo anche se credo che non servirà a molto a meno che non riesca a lavorare sulla persona indirettamente... un bacio grande Verena. Ciao!


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> volevo parlare con voi per sapere se avete mai avuto a che fare con una persona che soffre di gamofobia, ovvero che ha paura del matrimonio.
> Parlo però a livello patologico, non del solito non volersi sposare che è tanto comune in giro, ma dell'ansia che colpisce queste persone e che si presenta anche attraverso manifestazioni fisiche (sudorazione, rossore del volto).
> Grazie e a presto!


Però. 
E l'idea di una convivenza sarebbe meno minacciosa per questa persona?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Però.
> E l'idea di una convivenza sarebbe meno minacciosa per questa persona?


 Me lo sono domandato anch'io...


----------



## Old Sad (3 Marzo 2009)

*la convinvenza*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Me lo sono domandato anch'io...


è ok per questa persona, l'importante per lei è però fare in modo che non evolva, non ci sia "crescita" .. non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> è ok per questa persona, l'importante per lei è però fare in modo che non evolva, non ci sia "crescita" .. non so se mi spiego...


 Se la convivenza è già stata attuata da un paio d'anni credo che sia difficile che cambi idea. Se invece deve ancora iniziare ...mi sembra la strada giusta.


----------



## Old Sad (4 Marzo 2009)

*Vabbè...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se la convivenza è già stata attuata da un paio d'anni credo che sia difficile che cambi idea. Se invece deve ancora iniziare ...mi sembra la strada giusta.


 staremo a vedere.. vi aggiornerò. Baci a tutti


----------



## Old Vulvia (4 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> è ok per questa persona, l'importante per lei è però fare in modo che non evolva, non ci sia "crescita" .. non so se mi spiego...


per "crescita" intendi solo il passo formale del matrimonio o anche figli, famiglia (seppure senza vincolo)?


----------



## lale75 (4 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> per "crescita" intendi solo il passo formale del matrimonio o anche figli, famiglia (seppure senza vincolo)?


 
Stavo pensadno la stessa cosa. Se è solo l'idea del legame "formale" che lo spaventa devi solo capire quanto a te interessi formalizzare; alla fine due conviventi non hanno nulla di diverso da due coniugi. Se, invece, quello che spaventa questa persona è proprio l'idea di costruire qualcosa assieme, bhè alla lunga può essere molto frustrante secondo me


----------



## Old Sad (5 Marzo 2009)

*Si intendo*



Vulvia ha detto:


> per "crescita" intendi solo il passo formale del matrimonio o anche figli, famiglia (seppure senza vincolo)?


proprio questo Vulvia...


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> volevo parlare con voi per sapere se avete mai avuto a che fare con una persona che soffre di gamofobia, ovvero che ha paura del matrimonio.
> Parlo però a livello patologico, non del solito non volersi sposare che è tanto comune in giro, ma dell'ansia che colpisce queste persone e che si *presenta anche attraverso manifestazioni fisiche (sudorazione, rossore del volto). *
> Grazie e a presto!


 sì, mi è capitato di conoscere persone con questi sintomi: ma erano attacchi di colite


----------



## Old Sad (5 Marzo 2009)

*Ciao Lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> Stavo pensadno la stessa cosa. Se è solo l'idea del legame "formale" che lo spaventa devi solo capire quanto a te interessi formalizzare; alla fine due conviventi non hanno nulla di diverso da due coniugi. Se, invece, quello che spaventa questa persona è proprio l'idea di costruire qualcosa assieme, bhè alla lunga può essere molto frustrante secondo me


Formalizzare per me significa a questo punto vedere l'impegno da parte sua a costruire qualcosa insieme, a guardare verso un futuro insieme. Io credo che sia bello costruire giorno per giorno qualcosa per me e per le persone che amo, che sia un atto d'amore. Quello che ho evidenziato del tuo messaggio è quello che avviene e la frustrazione che provo, sì, diventa sempre più grande.
Grazie Lale per il tuo intervento per me chiarificatore. Un bacio.


----------



## Old Sad (5 Marzo 2009)

*e perchè*



Minerva ha detto:


> sì, mi è capitato di conoscere persone con questi sintomi: ma erano attacchi di colite


non un infarto Minerva?


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> non un infarto Minerva?


 hai ragione, potrebbe essere: io li ho lasciati che andavano al bagno ma non ho avuto la premura d'informarmi


rimarrò nel dubbio  e pure  nel rimorso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> Formalizzare per me significa a questo punto vedere l'impegno da parte sua a costruire qualcosa insieme, a guardare verso un futuro insieme. Io credo che sia bello costruire giorno per giorno qualcosa per me e per le persone che amo, che sia un atto d'amore. Quello che ho evidenziato del tuo messaggio è quello che avviene e la frustrazione che provo, sì, diventa sempre più grande.
> Grazie Lale per il tuo intervento per me chiarificatore. Un bacio.


 Beh ma non si tratta di un'intolleranza alimentare... è una scelta di impegno di non impegno nel futuro.
O decide di non costruire per scarso coinvolgimento o per scelta ideologica o per traumi pregressi.
Se c'è il oinvolgimento si ...impegnerà a superare altri ostacoli che lo allontanano da chi ama.


----------



## Old Sad (5 Marzo 2009)

*Hai ragione Persa..*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh ma non si tratta di un'intolleranza alimentare... è una scelta di impegno di non impegno nel futuro.
> O decide di non costruire per scarso coinvolgimento o per scelta ideologica o per traumi pregressi.
> *Se c'è il oinvolgimento si ...impegnerà a superare altri ostacoli che lo allontanano da chi ama*.


nella speranza che chi lo ama continui a vedere qualcosa di bello in lui e non un uomo procrastinatore e inconcludente ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ahi Persa ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> nella speranza che chi lo ama continui a vedere qualcosa di bello in lui e non un uomo procrastinatore e inconcludente ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Esprimere chiaramente quello che si vuole dà la possibilità anche a lui di scegliere.
Attendere con troppa pazienza dà anche l'impressione di non prenderlo sul serio.
Il tempo passa e quello impegnato in modo non costruttivo è sottratto al proprio benessere.


----------



## Old Sad (5 Marzo 2009)

*Già..*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> frase 1:_Esprimere chiaramente quello che si vuole dà la possibilità anche a lui di scegliere._
> 
> frase 2: _Attendere con troppa pazienza dà anche l'impressione di non prenderlo sul serio._
> 
> frase 3: _Il tempo passa e quello impegnato in modo non costruttivo è sottratto al proprio benessere._


vedo di suddividere le tue tre frasi così da essere chiara, soprattutto con me stessa.

*Frase 1: *fatto; espresso chiaramente, ma in modalità doppia ovvero a volte con calma cercando di capire cosa c'è dietro questo suo disagio e a volte dicendogli che se non vedo impegno nel fare qualcosa (e non parlo solo di questo argomento) ritengo sia meglio chiudere in modo che entrambi si possa realizzare o tentare di realizzare la nostra vita come la vogliamo. Utilizzare questa dualità è stata una pessima forma di comunicazione da parte mia, in quanto credo di non essere risultata credibile.. vero?
*Frase 2: *mi stai dicendo che attendere una sua risposta in merito, mi fa perdere ulteriore credibilità, è così? Alla fine sono quella che parla parla ma sta sempre lì... giusto Persa?
*Frase 3: *cerco di essere costruttiva altrove e con altre persone, riuscendoci per fortuna, anche se questo "costruire" altrove e con altri, mi porta un senso di "freddo" nei suoi confronti.

Non so Persa se sono riuscita a spiegarmi, c'è ancora confusione... non è facile osservare me stessa da fuori anche se so che è questo il modo giusto per chiarire con me stessa.
Un bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> vedo di suddividere le tue tre frasi così da essere chiara, soprattutto con me stessa.
> 
> *Frase 1: *fatto; espresso chiaramente, ma in modalità doppia ovvero a volte con calma cercando di capire cosa c'è dietro questo suo disagio e a volte dicendogli che se non vedo impegno nel fare qualcosa (e non parlo solo di questo argomento) ritengo sia meglio chiudere in modo che entrambi si possa realizzare o tentare di realizzare la nostra vita come la vogliamo. Utilizzare questa dualità è stata una pessima forma di comunicazione da parte mia, in quanto credo di non essere risultata credibile.. vero?
> *Frase 2: *mi stai dicendo che attendere una sua risposta in merito, mi fa perdere ulteriore credibilità, è così? Alla fine sono quella che parla parla ma sta sempre lì... giusto Persa?
> ...


 Esprimersi con modalità contraddittorie mi sembra ...umano.
E' attendere una risposta che non arriva o accettare una situazione che abbiamo chiaramente detto che non ci sta bene (fase 2) che fa perdere credibilità e consente a lui di procrastinare indfinitamente il tempo delle scelte.
E' normale raffreddarsi con chi non dinostra di voler costruire con noi.

Comunque ci sono stati moltissimi uomini indecisi che poi sono diventati decisissimi ...con un'altra. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il fatto fondamentale è sempre lo stesso: dobbiamo noi scegliere quello che vogliamo e riconoscere che chi non condivide le stesse prospettive non è la persona giusta per noi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2009)

Dirò di più.
Se tornassi indietro vorrei un uomo che non solo condividesse (o assentisse? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  :carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    le mie prospettive di vita, ma vorrei un uomo entusiasta più di me di costruire insieme un futuro.
Altrimenti ...meglio sola.


----------



## Old reale (5 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dirò di più.
> Se tornassi indietro vorrei un uomo che non solo condividesse (o assentisse?
> 
> 
> ...


come non essere d'accordo....


----------



## Old oscar (6 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque ci sono stati moltissimi uomini indecisi che poi sono diventati decisissimi ...con un'altra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in amore non si sceglie. Si sceglie la verdura dall'ortolano, i fiori dal fioraio, ma l'amore accade.
Se cerchiamo fra il mazzo la persona migliore che soddisfi i nostri scopi sbagliamo tutto. Sbagliamo perchè non abbiamo capito cos'è l'amore.


----------



## lale75 (6 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> Formalizzare per me significa a questo punto vedere l'impegno da parte sua a costruire qualcosa insieme, a guardare verso un futuro insieme. Io credo che sia bello costruire giorno per giorno qualcosa per me e per le persone che amo, che sia un atto d'amore. Quello che ho evidenziato del tuo messaggio è quello che avviene e la frustrazione che provo, sì, diventa sempre più grande.
> Grazie Lale per il tuo intervento per me chiarificatore. Un bacio.


 
Prego, cara. Anch'io penso che una relazione sia un percorso che due persone compiono assieme; se, quindi, si capisce che l'altro non ha intenzione di crescere o che si va in due direzioni diverse...bhè allora meglio pensarci bene...purtroppo credo che anche se per il momento potresti accettare per amore una situazione di questo tipo, alla lunga potresti avere dei rimpianti e renderti conto che, ormai, è troppo tardi per riprendere la tua strada.
Penso, per esempio, alla questione figli; credo sia molto difficile rinunciare per amore all'idea di averne solo perchè l'altro non li vuole. Prima o poi potrebbe arrivare il momento in cui questa mancanza diventa un macigno sulla relazione


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Io concordo con persa.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io concordo con persa.


lo sapevo...

PS: bentornata, simpaticona !


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> lo sapevo...
> 
> PS: bentornata, simpaticona !


grazie, svincolatore


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> in amore non si sceglie. Si sceglie la verdura dall'ortolano, i fiori dal fioraio, ma l'amore accade.
> Se cerchiamo fra il mazzo la persona migliore che soddisfi i nostri scopi sbagliamo tutto. Sbagliamo perchè non abbiamo capito cos'è l'amore.


E qui ti quoto. Anzi ti straquoto.


----------



## Old Sad (6 Marzo 2009)

*Tutto esatto Persa..*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esprimersi con modalità contraddittorie mi sembra ...umano.
> E' attendere una risposta che non arriva o accettare una situazione che abbiamo chiaramente detto che non ci sta bene (fase 2) che fa perdere credibilità e consente a lui di procrastinare indfinitamente il tempo delle scelte.
> E' normale raffreddarsi con chi non dinostra di voler costruire con noi.
> 
> ...


soprattutto quello che ho evidenziato...


----------



## Old Sad (6 Marzo 2009)

*Si Oscuro hai ragione*



oscar ha detto:


> in amore non si sceglie. Si sceglie la verdura dall'ortolano, i fiori dal fioraio, ma l'amore accade.
> Se cerchiamo fra il mazzo la persona migliore che soddisfi i nostri scopi sbagliamo tutto. Sbagliamo perchè non abbiamo capito cos'è l'amore.


e allora cosa potrei fare?


----------



## Old Sad (6 Marzo 2009)

*Si Lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> Prego, cara. Anch'io penso che una relazione sia un percorso che due persone compiono assieme; se, quindi, si capisce che l'altro non ha intenzione di crescere o che si va in due direzioni diverse...bhè allora meglio pensarci bene...purtroppo credo che anche se per il momento potresti accettare per amore una situazione di questo tipo, alla lunga potresti avere dei rimpianti e renderti conto che, ormai, è troppo tardi per riprendere la tua strada.
> Penso, per esempio, alla questione figli; credo sia molto difficile rinunciare per amore all'idea di averne solo perchè l'altro non li vuole. Prima o poi potrebbe arrivare il momento in cui questa mancanza diventa un macigno sulla relazione


e mi sembra che il momento si stia avvicinando, lentamente, ma si stia avvicinando..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> soprattutto quello che ho evidenziato...


----------



## Old oscar (7 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> e allora cosa potrei fare?


forse Tue Persa dovreste chiedervi prima se sapete cos'è l'amore 

perchè come ho detto 

in amore non si sceglie. Si sceglie la verdura dall'ortolano, i fiori dal fioraio, ma l'amore accade.
Se cerchiamo fra il mazzo la persona migliore che soddisfi i nostri scopi sbagliamo tutto. Sbagliamo perchè non abbiamo capito cos'è l'amore.

Per ricevere amore,prima, bisogna darlo.
Cercare nell'altra persona un qualcosa che riempia le carenze che abbiamo dentro di noi non è " amore ", è qualcos'altro.
Questo non è male, è quello che è, basta saperlo.

Non lo dico con cattiveria o con cinismo, sia chiaro.

ma forse mi sbaglio.


----------



## MK (7 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Cercare nell'altra persona un qualcosa che riempia le carenze che abbiamo dentro di noi non è " amore ", è qualcos'altro.
> Questo non è male, è quello che è, basta saperlo.


 
Concordo. E' proprio qualcos'altro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> forse Tue Persa dovreste chiedervi prima se sapete cos'è l'amore
> 
> perchè come ho detto
> 
> ...


 Il bue che ...


----------



## Old reale (7 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> in amore non si sceglie. Si sceglie la verdura dall'ortolano, i fiori dal fioraio, ma l'amore accade.
> Se cerchiamo fra il mazzo la persona migliore che soddisfi i nostri scopi sbagliamo tutto. Sbagliamo perchè non abbiamo capito cos'è l'amore.


oscar se ti innamori di una persona PUOI scegliere di stare insieme (se l'amore è ricambiato) a lei oppure no. ovviamente va da se che il no riguarda persone che si possono amare e che si riconosce che non sono giuste per noi..e poi probabilmente ci sono i masochisti che si beccano quello che capita....de gustibus...


----------



## Old oscar (7 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il bue che ...


hai ragione,  me lo chiedo spesso anche io.
ho capito quello che non è.

non è possesso.

ma forse mi sbaglio, come te, del resto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> hai ragione, me lo chiedo spesso anche io.
> ho capito quello che non è.
> 
> non è possesso.
> ...


 Cosa c'entra il possesso con il comprendere qual è il nostro progetto di vita e valutare se la persona che amiamo lo può condividere?
Non metteremmo né noi, né l'altro in situazione di libertà se uno dei due dovesse "per amore" rinunciare alla vita in cui si sente se stesso.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il possesso con il comprendere qual è il nostro progetto di vita e valutare se la persona che amiamo lo può condividere?
> Non metteremmo né noi, né l'altro in situazione di libertà se uno dei due dovesse "per amore" rinunciare alla vita in cui si sente se stesso.


è proprio questo il punto.

è la vita che sceglie noi, non in contrario.
In amore, come nella vita, non si fanno progetti, si prende quello che  viene.

Il possesso inizia nel momento che scopiramo che l" altro " non rientrando nei nostri canoni, lo scartiamo, lo abbandoniamo, senza cercare di comprenderlo, senza amarlo per quello che è, nel bene e nel male.

questo è il sintomo del possesso, 
ma forse mi sbaglio, come al solito.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è proprio questo il punto.
> 
> è la vita che sceglie noi, non in contrario.
> *In amore, come nella vita, non si fanno progetti, si prende quello che viene*.
> ...


Sicuramente sbagliato (ovviamente non per te) per la stragrande maggioranza che non vogliono lasciarsi vivere dalla vita, ma scegliere che tipo di vita vivere...anche nelle scelte meno gradite o giuste per gli altri.


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Il possesso inizia nel momento che scopiramo che l" altro " non rientrando nei nostri canoni, lo scartiamo, lo abbandoniamo, senza cercare di comprenderlo, senza amarlo per quello che è, nel bene e nel male.


 
Probabilmente perché non è l'altro che amiamo ma le nostre aspettative.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Probabilmente perché non è l'altro che amiamo ma le nostre aspettative.


eh, si, 
eppure succede spesso

si scopre che il coniuge ci tradisce, per una sua esigenza e non perchè stia male con noi, e così, si chiede il divorzio,  non lo so vuole più. 
Non lo si ama più ( in realtà non lo si è mai amato ) perchè non rispetta i parametri NOI volevamo per il nostro scopo di vita che erano :

un matrimonio perfetto in cui nostro marito non ci tradirà mai, neanche quando non saremo più così appetibili sessualmente, Lui dovrà castrarsi psicologicamente per rispettare i suoi " doveri " e per portare " rispetto " alla nostra persona. 

eh, no, questo, non mi sembra " amore "
L'amore è un'altra cosa, non raccontiamocela.......

L'amore è voler fra star bene PRIMA la persona amata, e poi noi.

Spesso capita che " si crede di amare " ma invece non è altro che desiderio di possedere.
Non c'è nulla di male in questo, percarità, basta saperlo.

e non stiamo lì a dirci che l'amore è lealtà, l'amore è complicità , che l'amore vuole rispetto..etc. etc. 

l'amicizia vuole lealtà, complicità e rispetto l'amore è un'altra cosa.




( uffa... mi sono davvero stufato di dire sempre le stesse cose mi sembro un maestino....basta !  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ).


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh, si,
> eppure succede spesso
> 
> si scopre che il coniuge ci tradisce, per una sua esigenza e non perchè stia male con noi, e così, si chiede il divorzio, non lo so vuole più.
> ...


Potresti anche aver una base di ragione tranne che per il particolare che l'amore necessita anche di rispetto DI SE'.. e se il comportamento dell'altro/a te lo toglie, perchè ti COSTRINGE ad accettare ciò che non è nel tuo sentire, come fai a conciliare le due posizioni?

I concetti che esprimi, al di là dell'annoiarti di te stesso a ripeterli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , hanno a mio parere un vulnus di fondo...andrebbero bene per due single che OCCASIONALMENTE  si trovano a condividere un pezzo di vita insieme, non a due che vogliono costruire insieme quella strada...e, soprattutto, la mancanza di SINCERITA' che falsa tutti i presupposti da cui parti...perchè ben difficilmente chi dei due scoprisse queste "licenze" senza esserne avvertito anche solo come possibilità avrebbe una reazione di esclusione non tanto per il tradire in se, quanto per il sentirsi preso/a per il naso (e si torna al rispetto di sè)...


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh, si,
> eppure succede spesso
> 
> *si scopre che il coniuge ci tradisce, per una sua esigenza e non perchè stia male con noi, e così, si chiede il divorzio*


Una sua esigenza perché non si è più appetibili sessualmente? Al di là che lo stimolo sessuale ben poco ha a che vedere con l'appetibilità, comunque, continuo con lo stesso pensiero, basta dirselo PRIMA e se ne può anche discutere...


----------



## Old oscar (8 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Una sua esigenza perché non si è più appetibili sessualmente? Al di là che lo stimolo sessuale ben poco ha a che vedere con l'appetibilità, comunque, continuo con lo stesso pensiero, basta dirselo PRIMA e se ne può anche discutere...


anche tu, a quanto pare, come me, Persa, Verena, e altri, continuiamo con lo stesso " tormentone ".

Alla fine, poi, quello che conta, è essere in pace con se stessi.

Io lo sono. Considero la vita che sto vivendo, e che ho vissuto, magnifica, me la sto davvero godendo, con una profondità bellissima. Spero, e mi auguro che per voi tutti sia lo stesso: 

questo, in fondo, è il punto essenziale, che la vita che facciamo ci piaccia.
Sentirsi bene, in pace, sereni, soddisfatti, profondamente felici. 

Il resto, come dice qualcuno...è aria fritta.


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche tu, a quanto pare, come me, Persa, Verena, e altri, continuiamo con lo stesso " tormentone ".
> 
> Alla fine, poi, quello che conta, è essere in pace con se stessi.
> 
> ...


Oscar però un pensierino per  tua moglie lo faccio... sarà serena anche lei, mah...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche tu, a quanto pare, come me, Persa, Verena, e altri, continuiamo con lo stesso " tormentone ".
> 
> Alla fine, poi, quello che conta, è essere in pace con se stessi.
> 
> ...


Finalmente concordo con te.

Pensa che volevo aprire un thread sull'argomento.
Mi domandavo come si potesse vivere senza essere contenti di sè (pur nel riconoscimento dei propri limiti) o meglio come si potesse vivere sapendo di essere una menzogna ambulante proprio con le persone che ci vogliono bene...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche tu, a quanto pare, come me, Persa, Verena, e altri, continuiamo con lo stesso " tormentone ".
> 
> Alla fine, poi, quello che conta, è essere in pace con se stessi.
> 
> ...


Lo è anche il rapinatore, dopo che ha portato via a qualcuno tutti i suoi averi (nel caso di chi ci ama...la sua serenità se ci scopre)...ma il rapinato come starà? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non per far moralismo, son l'ultimo probabilmente a poterlo fare, ma per mostrare il semplicismo di simili ragionamenti...


----------



## Old oscar (8 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo è anche il rapinatore, dopo che ha portato via a qualcuno tutti i suoi averi (nel caso di chi ci ama...la sua serenità se ci scopre)...ma il rapinato come starà?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è differenza fra superficialità e semplicità.

Il rapinatore deve fare la sua parte, bella o brutta che sia, come un fiore che sboccia o una tigre che sbana una preda.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Finalmente concordo con te.
> 
> Pensa che volevo aprire un thread sull'argomento.
> Mi domandavo come si potesse vivere senza essere contenti di sè (pur nel riconoscimento dei propri limiti) o meglio come si potesse vivere sapendo di essere una menzogna ambulante proprio con le persone che ci vogliono bene...


potrei rivolgerti la stessa domanda :

===========

come si potesse vivere sapendo di essere una menzogna ambulante verso se stessi.
Sopprimendo 

===========

ma non lo faccio, sono qui per parlare e condividere, non per fare moralismi sulle vite degli altri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> potrei rivolgerti la stessa domanda :
> 
> ===========
> 
> ...








Io menzogna?





Io mica mi riferivo a te ...era un'osservazione generale.
L'ho detto che avevo pensato di aprire un thread.
Me lo domando perché per me sarebbe insopportabile non essere contenta di me stessa.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io menzogna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensavo di si, visto le continue romanzine che mi propini per  le bugie che devo dire a mia moglie per poter continuare ad essere felice ( sia io che lei ).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> pensavo di si, visto le continue romanzine che mi propini per le bugie che devo dire a mia moglie per poter continuare ad essere felice ( sia io che lei ).


 Io dicevo in generale ...ma è chiaro che dal generale discende il particolare.
Ramanzine non ne ho mai fatte.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Marzo 2009)

la mia domanda invece potrebbe essere valida per molti ( non per te, se dici di essere felice ).

vedo tanta gente triste, scontenta della propria vita, scontenta di quello che è ma senza il coraggio di " essere quello che è ".
gente che racconta  menzogne a se stessa, recitando una parte che non è la propria.

A volte fa paura guardarsi dentro, a volte fa paura guardare la strada che dobbiamo fare per essere felici, e capisco chi si tira indietro e rinuncia.


----------



## Old oscar (8 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io dicevo in generale ...ma è chiaro che dal generale discende il particolare.
> Ramanzine non ne ho mai fatte.


ramanzine forse no, ma giudizi, consigli, tratto conclusioni senza conoscere nulla di me, ebbene si, le hai fatte ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma d'altronde, anche tu devi fare la tua parte,
sei una maestrina ed è naturale che tu lo faccia.

simpaticona !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la mia domanda invece potrebbe essere valida per molti ( non per te, se dici di essere felice ).
> 
> vedo tanta gente triste, scontenta della propria vita, scontenta di quello che è ma senza il coraggio di " essere quello che è ".
> gente che racconta menzogne a se stessa, recitando una parte che non è la propria.
> ...


Io non sono felice. Ho visto distrutta la mia vita e non credo più vero nulla di ciò che ho vissuto.
Sono contenta di me, perché io sono sempre stata vera.



oscar ha detto:


> ramanzine forse no, ma giudizi, consigli, tratto conclusioni senza conoscere nulla di me, ebbene si, le hai fatte !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il tuo post precedente dimostra che anche tu trai conclusioni da semplici affermazioni di principio.


----------



## Old reale (8 Marzo 2009)

chi non ha aspettative è un finto santo (IMHO)...e spesso chi dice di non averne ha un'aspettativa così alta da *usare* le persone che ci si ritrova a portata di mano nel frattempo che si aspetta colei/colui che quelle aspettative può assecondarle...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> pensavo di si, visto le continue romanzine che mi propini per  le bugie che devo dire a mia moglie per poter continuare ad essere felice *( sia io che lei )*.


è qui che fai la figura del picchio caro mio!!

piantala di giustificarti, sei poco credibile


----------



## Old Vulvia (9 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Probabilmente perché non è l'altro che amiamo ma le nostre aspettative.


Ma che significa? Le aspettative sono ineludibili e rappresentano il desiderio, l'afflato che muove noi stessi e il nostro agire.
L'amore è un sentire che si (tras)forma in sentimento coniugando emozione e ragione, estasi e realtà tangibile ma, in nuce, è soprattutto un *orizzonte*, un ideale, una prospettiva di senso. Tutto questo si incarna nell'incontro con l'altro e porta con sè un "trascendente" anelito di unità e totalità. Solo in nome di un tale orizzonte assumono significato il sacrificio e la rinuncia e si è pronti ad essi.


----------



## Old Vulvia (9 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh, si,
> eppure succede spesso
> 
> si scopre che il coniuge ci tradisce, per una sua esigenza e non perchè stia male con noi, e così, si chiede il divorzio, non lo so vuole più.
> ...


Il traditore in questione chiede di essere amato e rispettato per come è con pregi e difetti, così come il tradito chiede di essere amato e rispettato per come è con pregi e difetti anche quando non è più così appetibile sessualmente. 

Perchè qualcuno che venga considerato dal coniuge non più appetibile sessualmente e perfino tradito dovrebbe sentirsi amato da lui? 
E in che modo può ritenere che il coniuge traditore preferisca far stare bene prima lui che se stesso?  

Poi, se uno trova nel rapporto altre soddisfazioni, si può restare insieme ugualmente, nel ricordo di ciò che è stato, può essere trasformato in un'unione diversa che risponde ad altri bisogni ma non si può chiamarlo amore. E la cosa fondamentale poi è che uno deve decidere consapevolmente se questa condizione può essere soddisfacente per sè. Nel tradimento così prospettato, il traditore decide per sè che un tale compromesso va bene per la sua vita, mentre il tradito è privato dell'esercizio della propria volontà. 
Mi pare dunque che di fatto il senso del possesso sia praticato senza tanti complimenti dal traditore e non dal tradito che nei fatti non impedisce proprio nulla.


----------



## Old oscar (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è qui che fai la figura del picchio caro mio!!
> 
> piantala di giustificarti, sei poco credibile


non mi giustifico per nulla, figurati, e perchè dovrei ? 
non voglio per nulla essere credibile, non ci tengo affatto. 

CARA Mia


----------



## Old oscar (9 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non sono felice. Ho visto distrutta la mia vita e non credo più vero nulla di ciò che ho vissuto.
> Sono contenta di me, perché io sono sempre stata vera.
> 
> 
> Il tuo post precedente dimostra che anche tu trai conclusioni da semplici affermazioni di principio.


.......e qui mi fermo, perchè mi rendo conto che tutti i  miei discorsi sono delle emerite stronzate.

Scusa Persa, scusami se a volte sono un po stron...zo.

Per quanto vale un augurio fatto da uno sconosciuto su internet.
Ti auguro di trovare la felicità che cerchi.

un abbraccio....


----------



## Old oscar (9 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tuo post precedente dimostra che anche tu trai conclusioni da semplici affermazioni di principio.


il post non era rivolto a te era un post in generale ( o al massimo rivolto a gente come me )  era un post per dire che se una persona sente la necessità di tradire, non lo fa, e vive scontento, beh, forse sarebbe meglio cedere.

difatti il post diceva :  

=================================

vedo tanta gente triste, scontenta della propria vita, scontenta di quello che è ma senza il coraggio di " essere quello che è ".
gente che racconta menzogne a se stessa, recitando una parte che non è la propria.

A volte fa paura guardarsi dentro, a volte fa paura guardare la strada che dobbiamo fare per essere felici, e capisco chi si tira indietro e rinuncia. 

=======================================


----------



## Old Sad (10 Marzo 2009)

*Ma non era ...*



Sad ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> volevo parlare con voi per sapere se avete mai avuto a che fare con una persona che soffre di gamofobia, ovvero che ha paura del matrimonio.
> Parlo però a livello patologico, non del solito non volersi sposare che è tanto comune in giro, ma dell'ansia che colpisce queste persone e che si presenta anche attraverso manifestazioni fisiche (sudorazione, rossore del volto).
> Grazie e a presto!


 
questo per cui chiedevo aiuto???
Beh grazie lo stesso..


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> questo per cui chiedevo aiuto???
> Beh grazie lo stesso..


pisellina io no.
mai conosciuti


----------



## Old Sad (10 Marzo 2009)

*Grazie Brugolina...*



Brugola ha detto:


> pisellina io no.
> mai conosciuti


e sono contenta per te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..
volevo solo che smettessero di discutere di qualcosa che non c'entrava  nulla con il thread...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> questo per cui chiedevo aiuto???
> Beh grazie lo stesso..








   siamo andati O.T. ...scusa


----------



## Old Vulvia (10 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> e sono contenta per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh diciamo che si è dibattuto sul fatto che alcuni vedono nel (tuo) desiderio di "formalizzare" e più in generale nel proporsi di avere accanto qualcuno che condivida le stesse prospettive esistenziali, come un non sapere cos'è l'amore, come un non amare l'altro per quello che è, una preferenza per le proprie esigenze o aspettative ed il cercare nell'altra persona un qualcosa che riempia le carenze che abbiamo dentro di noi..

Tornando alla gamofobia, io sarei molto scettica soprattutto se si tratta di un'auto-diagnosi con l'implicita richiesta di "o così o pomì". 
Poi, sei tu che lo conosci e puoi avvertirne la buona fede.. ma se di pancia hai una sensazione diversa..


----------



## Old Sad (11 Marzo 2009)

*Si avevo visto il dibattito...*



Vulvia ha detto:


> beh diciamo che si è dibattuto sul fatto che alcuni vedono nel (tuo) desiderio di "formalizzare" e più in generale nel proporsi di avere accanto qualcuno che condivida le stesse prospettive esistenziali, come un non sapere cos'è l'amore, come un non amare l'altro per quello che è, una preferenza per le proprie esigenze o aspettative ed il cercare nell'altra persona un qualcosa che riempia le carenze che abbiamo dentro di noi..
> 
> Tornando alla gamofobia, io sarei molto scettica soprattutto se si tratta di un'auto-diagnosi con l'implicita richiesta di "o così o pomì".
> Poi, sei tu che lo conosci e puoi avvertirne la buona fede.. ma se di pancia hai una sensazione diversa..


è che cercavo di comprendere la situazione e non cercavo giudizi personali su di me perchè al momento non mi necessitano...


----------



## Old Sad (11 Marzo 2009)

*figurati...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> siamo andati O.T. ...scusa


----------



## Old oscar (11 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> è che cercavo di comprendere la situazione e non cercavo giudizi personali su di me perchè al momento non mi necessitano...


come ti capisco, neppure li cerco, ma li trovo sempre !,
abbi pazienza, qui ce ne vuole tanta ...


----------



## Old Sad (11 Marzo 2009)

*ok... cercherò*



oscar ha detto:


> come ti capisco, neppure li cerco, ma li trovo sempre !,
> abbi pazienza, qui ce ne vuole tanta ...


di portar pazienza .. ma se poi sbotto.. attenti eh???


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> di portar pazienza .. ma se poi sbotto.. attenti eh???


ma cosa vuoi sbottare tu che sei un gianduiotto


----------



## Old Sad (12 Marzo 2009)

*Brugolina...*



Brugola ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi sbottare tu che sei un gianduiotto












  grazie.. 
però ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se mi girano ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ma con te  no, scommetti?


----------



## Old pippo1976 (12 Aprile 2009)

*La mia gamofobia*

Buondì, ho inserito la parola "gamofobia" su google e sono approdato al vostro forum. Mi presento: sono un uomo, ho 32 anni e... soffro di gamofobia.

Premesso che la gamofobia, come tutte le x-fobie, è la descrizione empirica di una sindrome, che ben poco ci dice delle vere motivazioni e dei disagi profondi che ne stanno alla base (ed è ovviamente ciò che conta), da un punto di vista del fenomeno io sono scivolato in depressione proprio di fronte alla "minaccia" del matrimonio. Già, perché per il gamofobico il matrimonio è una minaccia che porta terrore e sconquasso. Una paura irrazionale che toglie il fiato, distrugge la vita. E non si tratta del matrimonio con questa o quella persona, fino alla persona "giusta" che dissiperà ogni remora (e magari vissero felici e contenti, evviva). E' il solo concetto, addirittura il solo parlarne in modo astratto, che genera terrore profondo, la sensazione di essere braccati a morte, senza dove scappare. Leggo che qui molti parlano di progettualità condivisa, valori da realizzare insieme eccetera. Ma se parliamo della vera fobia, questa non ha *nulla* ha che vedere con i valori. Chi ha paura dell'altezza (mi pare si chiami batofobia) non odia mica i grattacieli! Nella mia famiglia e nelle famiglie io ho sempre avuto riferimenti importanti e credo sinceramente nei valori della famiglia. Ma quando "è il mio turno", scatta l'imprevedibile!

Ho avuto diverse relazioni con ragazze diversissime tra loro, alcune piacevoli e abbastanza durature. La mia relazione attuale dura, tra alti e bassi, da sette anni. Ma non c'è nulla da fare. Quando si arriva all'ipotesi (dico solo all'ipotesi) coniugale, partono i sintomi da manicomio: sudorazione esagerata, senso di nausea, vertigini, un nodo alla gola che sale come un pugno dallo stomaco e vuole scoppiare in pianto, e poi tanta tanta voglia di scappare, ma al tempo stesso il trovarsi pietrificati che è tipico di un terrore atavico: quello dell'animale braccato che non ha più dove nascondersi (scusatemi se mi ripeto). E questo inferno dura giorni interi.

Purtroppo oggi il termine fobia è logorato dall'uso comune. Ma le fobie, quelle vere, sono i tabu, anche qui ovviamente nel senso originario e più forte: una resistenza, un veto, di fronte a cui nemmeno la morte sembra un'opzione eccessiva.

Detto questo, spero di avere testimoniato che la gamofobia esiste e per quanto ho vissuto, nulla a ha che fare con il maschietto (o anche la femminuccia, immagino) comodo e furbetto, che non vuole perdere i vantaggi della sua indipendenza perché non ha fretta di crescere.

Nel mio caso sono in analisi da circa un anno. Quel poco che è finora emerso porta a concludere che la fobia in parola è il remoto effetto collaterale della lunga ombra di un trauma che negli anni si è espresso attraverso una catena di comportamenti e rappresentazioni di "salvataggio". In pratica, il matrimonio minaccia le compensazioni faticosamente costruite a cui negli anni ho ancorato un accettabile benessere, e che mi ha salvato dalla depressione a partire dagli anni dell'adolescenza. Il modello è quello, fin troppo solito, della carenza affettiva. Dopo un'infanzia infernale (ma "felice" secondo i canoni materiali) trascorsa ad elemosinare ciò che mia madre non mi poteva dare, e complice la latitanza totale di mio padre, ho scoperto nell’adolescenza che potevo trovare “in bustina” ciò che non mi era stato somministrato da piccolo. Attraverso la seduzione e il sesso era possibile procurarsi l’amore e l’affetto delle coetanee, e il calore femminile che mai avevo conosciuto. E’ così incominciato un lungo periodo di innamoramenti folli e simultanei, relazioni intrecciate che andavano dalla scappatella all’intesa platonica, alla relazione più o meno lunga, alla scopata per sfida, con tradimenti continui, multipli, sovrapposti, compresenza di figure femminili salvifiche che si alternavano entrando e uscendo di scena in momenti diversi. Sullo sfondo c’era sempre una relazione “seria”, una sorta di porto sicuro a cui tornavo dopo ogni avventura e da cui progettavo e realizzavo fughe di ogni genere. Onestamente, non ero infelice. E’ stato un periodo convulso e rumoroso dove l’esaltazione dei nuovi amori conviveva con le delusioni cocenti, che pure però mi davano la possibilità di proiettare la mia infelicità fuori dalla mia testa, verso una felicità che credevo possibile ma temporaneamente “fuori servizio”.

Poi è arrivata l’età del “bisogna mettere la testa a posto”. I sensi di colpa si facevano violenti, e la persona che ancora oggi, e nonostante l’impossibile che le ho fatto passare, mi sta vicino, desiderava qualcosa che era intrinsecamente destinato a distruggere il terreno stesso su cui avevo appoggiato la vita. Dopo quindici anni mi sono chiesto se era possibile liberarsi dalla schiavitù di questa “medicina”. Già, perché l’amore in bustina funziona solo nello scarto tra l’innamoramento e la scoperta che l’amata non può essere né una mamma né tantomeno una dea (la dea che ogni bimbo vede nella sua mamma). Quando scoprivo che la persona amata era una persona fatta della povera materia umana di cui tutti siam fatti, era già ora di levare le tende. La medicina è usa-e-getta. C’era bisogno di carne fresca, possibilmente giovane (le adolescenti sono tanto idealiste!) per rattoppare una ferita che prima o poi ingoia tutti i cerotti e riprende a sanguinare sempre più copiosa.

E così mi sono bloccato. Dietro di me, un sistema collaudato ma con le gambe un po’ troppo corte, che vorrei tanto superare. Davanti a me, il muro di una convivenza coniugale che rimando in preda alla fobia - e perché no, ai sensi di colpa perché gli uomini indecisi sono ovviamente dei “poco di buono”, dei “furbi” da mollare finché si è in tempo. 

Mi scuso per avere scritto tantissimo - e sì, lo ammetto, ho scritto soprattutto per me. Spero comunque di avere portato un contributo utile alla discussione.


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

caro pippo, non è che ci si debba sposare per forza...o a te l'ha prescritto il medico?


----------



## Old Sad (14 Aprile 2009)

*Ciao Pippo*



pippo1976 ha detto:


> Buondì, ho inserito la parola "gamofobia" su google e sono approdato al vostro forum. Mi presento: sono un uomo, ho 32 anni e... soffro di gamofobia.
> 
> Premesso che la gamofobia, come tutte le x-fobie, è la descrizione empirica di una sindrome, che ben poco ci dice delle vere motivazioni e dei disagi profondi che ne stanno alla base (ed è ovviamente ciò che conta), da un punto di vista del fenomeno io sono scivolato in depressione proprio di fronte alla "minaccia" del matrimonio. Già, perché per il gamofobico il matrimonio è una minaccia che porta terrore e sconquasso. Una paura irrazionale che toglie il fiato, distrugge la vita. E non si tratta del matrimonio con questa o quella persona, fino alla persona "giusta" che dissiperà ogni remora (e magari vissero felici e contenti, evviva). E' il solo concetto, addirittura il solo parlarne in modo astratto, che genera terrore profondo, la sensazione di essere braccati a morte, senza dove scappare. Leggo che qui molti parlano di progettualità condivisa, valori da realizzare insieme eccetera. Ma se parliamo della vera fobia, questa non ha *nulla* ha che vedere con i valori. Chi ha paura dell'altezza (mi pare si chiami batofobia) non odia mica i grattacieli! Nella mia famiglia e nelle famiglie io ho sempre avuto riferimenti importanti e credo sinceramente nei valori della famiglia. Ma quando "è il mio turno", scatta l'imprevedibile!
> 
> ...


 
grazie per aver scritto e per avermi confermato quello che immaginavo..
un abbraccio


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Aprile 2009)

Sad ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> volevo parlare con voi per sapere se avete mai avuto a che fare con una persona che soffre di gamofobia, ovvero che ha paura del matrimonio.
> Parlo però a livello patologico, non del solito non volersi sposare che è tanto comune in giro, ma dell'ansia che colpisce queste persone e che si presenta anche attraverso manifestazioni fisiche (sudorazione, rossore del volto).
> Grazie e a presto!


Si, una coppia d'amici che si sono fatti aiutare da chi di dovere avendo un responso che è più o meno identico al comune non volersi sposare. Prendi con le pinze ciò che scrivo perchè, onestamente non ricordo testuali parole del verdetto ma... è una sorta di temere un vincolo che, come dice la parola stessa vincola (o almeno dovrebbe). Non a caso, molte coppie quando arrivano al periodo della decisione del grande passo, la persona dei due che 'propone' la cosa è convinta... chi se lo sente dire-proporre, può avere delle reazioni di 'distacco-ripudio-ripensamento'.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2009)

Io ero piuttosto restia ...era una premonizione...


----------



## Old Sad (15 Aprile 2009)

*Grazie per*



Airforever ha detto:


> Si, una coppia d'amici che si sono fatti aiutare da chi di dovere avendo un responso che è più o meno identico al comune non volersi sposare. Prendi con le pinze ciò che scrivo perchè, onestamente non ricordo testuali parole del verdetto ma... è una sorta di temere un vincolo che, come dice la parola stessa vincola (o almeno dovrebbe). Non a caso, molte coppie quando arrivano al periodo della decisione del grande passo, la persona dei due che 'propone' la cosa è convinta... chi se lo sente dire-proporre, può avere delle reazioni di 'distacco-ripudio-ripensamento'.
> Marco


avermi risposto Marco.
Un bacio


----------



## Old Sad (15 Aprile 2009)

*Gulp Persa...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ero piuttosto restia ...era una premonizione...


----------

